# CMH Vs Shifa



## Yoga (Oct 14, 2016)

Can anyone please tell me which would be the better option ?


----------



## rayes (Oct 8, 2016)

Yes. Please, I would like to know as well. If someone could compare and contrast MBBS program of Shifa and CMH, with relation to USMLE and scoring a US residency, I would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Yoga (Oct 14, 2016)

Anyone ?


----------



## umar53 (Oct 8, 2015)

Well this is a tough question. But i'll try to draw a conclusion. Both these colleges are of the same standards. With shifa having a slight edge from usmle prespective because of it's large number of alumni getting residencies in US. Both the hospitals are A1 but shifa has many seats for it's own graduates for FCPS/MRCP whereas cmh gives army men the first prefernce and have less seats for FCPS/MRCP. 
Conclusion: Both are top notch colleges so prefer the one near you're hometown so you don't have boarding charges.


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

I'd recommend Shifa. It has a bigger alumni network.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Yoga said:


> Can anyone please tell me which would be the better option ?


Considering that you're from Lahore, you should definitely go for CMH. Both Shifa and CMH are up to the same standard, and if you have to live in a hostel for Shifa, the hostel is really not worth it. Shifa has the most expensive hostel and it is totally rubbish. Doesnt justify the 350,000 they're charging for it.


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

I am sorry for talking out of topic but can anyone of you give me a review about allama iqbal medical college or when the call letters will be issued. I live abroad and have to book my flight accordingly


----------



## SherlockHolmes. (Sep 10, 2016)

This is what i found on a facebook page run by Dr.Hafiz Bilal. 


"ADMISSION PROCEDURE IN GOVERNMENT MEDICAL COLLEGES
(congrats to all those who have been selected.. And best wishes for those who couldn't make it this year) 
Spare your few minutes and read it completely and carefully 







&#55357;&#56842;
*So dear future doctors... By the time, lists have been displayed.. UHS has forwarded data of each student to respective colleges where they have been selected... Shortly.. You'll receive call letter from your colleges.. They'll call you for documents and fee submission on specific date mentioned in letter... 
*FEE For govt medical colleges... 
Day scholars..... Around 30 thousand maximum
Hostellites..... Around 80 thousand (college fee +hostel fee) 
*DOCUMENTS.....so when you're going to be in medical college for next five years.. They'll take all your original documents for this duration so that you can't apply somewhere else... Jb k apko 5 saalon k doran in documents ki copies ki zrort prti rahy ge.. So best is that.. Apny sb original documents ko scan kraen r soft copy form me apny gmail me save kr lain... Mobile r laptop me b rkh lain in soft copy form..in this way, you can get as many copies as you want whenever there is need for them.
ORIGINAL DOCUMENTS required:
*matric result card *FSc result card
*domicile *character certificate
ADDITIONAL DOCUMENTS required:
*entry test result card(computer print from UHS site) 
*NOC (No Objection Certificate) from board of FSc 
*Certificates of vaccination from medical officer/doctor
*Surety bond on stamp paper
~ N.O.C ~
It means.. No objection certificate
Ye board say bnwa k respective college me submit krana hta ha
Ye ap nay us sort me bnwana hoga jb apka fsc wala board r new respective medical college different cities me hn.. Agr cities same hn to nhi bnwana hta... For example.. Agr ap nay fsc Multan board say ki ha r apka nishter medical college Multan me admission hta ha to you don't need NOC
but agr FSc to Multan board ki ho r admission king Edward Lahore me ho to you'll have to go to board and get NOC ...
~ CERTIFICATES OF VACCINATION ~
Normally hepatitus b,enteric group of fevers aur tetanus ki vaccination k certificate bnwany hty.. Procedure simpla ha.. Go to any govt or private registered doctor.. Unhe kahen k in diseases ki vaccination k certificate bna dain.. Wo khud bna dain gay.. Iska koi special specimen nhi hta.. Govt hospital me doctor hospital wali prchi pay bna day ga... Private doctor apny letter pad pay.. Private doctor say bnwaty wqt PMDC registration number b likhwa lain.. (vaccination krana zrori Nhi ha &#55357;&#56876; just certificates ki formality zrori hti ha..doctors easily bna dain gay) 
~ SURETY BOND ~
Ye bilkl affidavit ki trh ha jo k ap nay apply krty wqt court say 20 waly stamp paper pay bnwaya hoga.. 
Tareeqa same ha.. Bs frq ye ha k ye surety bond 100 waly stamp paper pay bnwana hta ha usually.. Iska specimen apko call letter k sath milay ga.
*in k ilava documents ki attested photocopies b chahyea hun ge.. Jin ki detail call letter me likhi hoge.. 
*note : 5 November tk hopefully sb ko call letter mil jaye ga.... Aksr colleges documents r fee submission k lye 7 November (Monday) ko bulaen gay.. Agr kisi ko kisi wja say call letter na b milay to(mostly due to sluggishness of Pakistan Post) .. You don't need to worry.. Group me log share kren gay different colleges k call letters.. Ap us date pay apny sb documents k sath college phnch jaen...and baqi sb process wahan ja k ho jaye ga
BEST OF LUCK FOR FUTURE&#55357;&#56839;







&#55357;&#56842;" 


Show More


----------



## Yoga (Oct 14, 2016)

Will cmh's affiliation with nums have any affect on the recognition of its degree ?


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Nope, don't worry about that


----------

